# Listen all Pakistani and Indian Medical Students



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2007)

I wonder which is the best medical college in the South Asia?? Is it Aga Khan University(AKU) from Paksitan or All India Institute of Medical Sciences(AIIMS) from India?

I personally think its Aga khan university.........what do you guys think??


----------



## jami_jamilan (Jun 10, 2008)

why there should be a comparision?


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

jami_jamilan said:


> why there should be a comparision?



Nice comment Jami!

Well Agha Khan mayb, but who carez. I just want to get in!#yes


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

The best college is judged based on the performance of its graduates. Aga Khan people are the first to run to usa coupled with nice facilities, dont know much about india but its fair to say aga khan is without a doubt the best in south asia for sure based on the $80 million it took to built it 25 years ago inflation adjusted thats more than the entire education budget of the entire pakistan a few years combined


----------



## oichakdey (Jul 24, 2008)

^ Aga Khan is ridiculousy expensive, but it's private too. It's got the facilties no doubt but the common guy (or gal) can't go there.

In terms of government schools, I would rank Dow and King Edward at the top, followed by Rawalpindi and Khyber (Peshawar).


----------



## junaidmd (Nov 25, 2008)

*OFCOURSEEEEEEEEEEEE,,,,,,,,,,AGHA KHAN UNIVERSITY IS THE BEST ONE IN SOUTH ASIA.............*


----------

